# King Ed Pet Store 2010 Boxing Sale.



## Sirrom

Wow, the fish section was so chaotic I got scared to get a fish, lol. Anyways, for those of you who haven't gone there yet. Here's the boxing sale handout. I hate going somewhere and not knowing what I want or what's good to buy.


----------



## jkam

yeah.. just got back from there. All I picked up was eheim heaters that were just barely cheaper than J&L.

I'm buying LED light fixture and prefilter bag at J&L. Going back to KE when it's less hectic to buy a stand.


----------



## catgoldfish

Sirrom said:


> Wow, the fish section was so chaotic I got scared to get a fish, lol. Anyways, for those of you who haven't gone there yet. Here's the boxing sale handout. I hate going someone and not knowing what I want or what's good to buy.


 Hey thanks for the run down on the sale. I know the fish are 50% off guess that's why there's a huge crowd. Since it's a whole week no need to rush unless you want fish.


----------



## beN

i grabbed a monster for my tank!

gotta love the half price


----------



## gimlid

AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!
I paid 315$ for an fx5 at J&L. Only 249$ at King Ed.
I wonder if they price protect at J&L?


----------



## qyrus

No sale on Eheim Classics?


----------



## jkam

classics are $89 for 2213, $119(i think) for 2215 and I stopped looking after that


----------



## rc604

Anyone see what the UV sterilizers were going for?


----------



## tryumf_604

any clown loaches left over?


----------



## Cichlid2010

I saw a plenty of them there today. They are the mid sized ones priced at $25-30. So half price of that.


----------



## snow

rc604 said:


> Anyone see what the UV sterilizers were going for?


x2............


----------



## snow

beN said:


> i grabbed a monster for my tank!
> 
> gotta love the half price


What did you get?


----------



## bowman00

Yeah I know, people were fish crazyyyy. I got 3 butterfly plecos or hillstream loaches or sting ray plecos whatever you want to call them. Their so cool


----------



## Momobobo

I managed to pull one of the workers aside pretty quickly xD Got some of the Geophagus <3 Silver Aros for 25 bucks for anybody interested, if I had a big enough tank and time I would have snagged one.


----------



## qyrus

snow said:


> x2............


Corallife 9W Twist were $119 there abouts, the next model up were $60-ish more. Anyone needing heaters should take a look, good selection with 50% off most brands 

Jim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

King Ed's Boxing Week sale will go for at least a week, maybe two weeks. Apparently, they'll be bringing in new shipments as well.

Their tanks are probably the best deal in town. Usually Big Al's (now IPU) had cheap 65g & 75g tanks for Boxing Day specials. 

At KE, the 75g is only $99.99, the Red Sea Max 250 is $999. The RSM250 is the same special price as before Boxing Week.

I picked up a few nice sw fish there this weekend at 30% off.

Oh yeah, salt is $32 for a bucket of Instant Ocean. Cheapest in town. All the LFS usually have IO salt on as a Boxing Day/Week special. Got 3 buckets today which should take care of water changes for most of the year.


----------



## catgoldfish

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> King Ed's Boxing Week sale will go for at least a week, maybe two weeks. Apparently, they'll be bringing in new shipments as well.
> 
> Their tanks are probably the best deal in town. Usually Big Al's (now IPU) had cheap 65g & 75g tanks for Boxing Day specials.
> 
> At KE, the 75g is only $99.99, the Red Sea Max 250 is $999. The RSM250 is the same special price as before Boxing Week.
> 
> I picked up a few nice sw fish there this weekend at 30% off.
> 
> Oh yeah, salt is $32 for a bucket of Instant Ocean. Cheapest in town. All the LFS usually have IO salt on as a Boxing Day/Week special. Got 3 buckets today which should take care of water changes for most of the year.


 Definitely the place to go if you want a big tank. They even deliver for $50.00. Great price! ok service. Service with a smile isn't one of their priorities. But when you get a great deal who cares. This hobby we have certainly isn't cheap.


----------



## rwong2k10

I just dropped by king ed pets and they just got a fish and plants shipment

Nothing too special, saw some glosso and some common stuff


----------



## JUICE

what new types of fish came in ?? any monsters ...


----------



## shingo43

any new corals?


----------



## ninez

shingo43 said:


> any new corals?


I went there like three times already in the last five days and had never stepped into the money pit (salt water area).

As for monsters, they have lots of nice argentea


----------



## JUICE

ninez said:


> I went there like three times already in the last five days and had never stepped into the money pit (salt water area).
> 
> As for monsters, they have lots of nice argentea


yes they are really nice fish , but i dont have a tank just for one fish , but if i did i would buy the large one for sure ..


----------



## ninez

JUICE said:


> yes they are really nice fish , but i dont have a tank just for one fish , but if i did i would buy the large one for sure ..


They have two large ones 
Setup a 180G double stacker!!!


----------



## rwong2k10

not too sure about monster fish and corals, i was mainly looking at the plants =p

lots of common tetras


----------



## malibu aka justinking

how long the sales on for??


----------



## catgoldfish

malibu aka justinking said:


> how long the sales on for??


 I heard Kathy say through next week .


----------



## malibu aka justinking

anyone know the num ill call first long way in since im in abby


----------



## pt1190

Justin, i was in the" money pit" room last week and there was plenty of corals and fish. Corals were 30 percent off and fish, i beleive were 50 off. Salt as Anthony mentioned was 32 a bucket. I was also told that new shipments were being brought in. 
Best to bring a cooler with you to keep everything warm for the long ride home


----------



## malibu aka justinking

pt1190 said:


> Justin, i was in the" money pit" room last week and there was plenty of corals and fish. Corals were 30 percent off and fish, i beleive were 50 off. Salt as Anthony mentioned was 32 a bucket. I was also told that new shipments were being brought in.
> Best to bring a cooler with you to keep everything warm for the long ride home


u guys still in in shane brenda thougtht u two were out for good?


----------



## trevorhoang

just picked up a steathpro shatterproof 100w heater for 50% off and the fluval shrimp substrate for 30% off. i have been waiting a while and this is the cheapest they have ever been.


----------

